# What to do?!



## cernon (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi, I'm 43 and coming to terms with another bfn.  Amh good 15.5 FSH good 7.6 but no natural preg since m/c in 2007 despite constant trying.  2nd fresh cycle was disappointing with only 2 mature eggs compared to seven first time round, although may be due to too short stimm.  Just not sure now where or what to do next.  Had level 1 and 2 immune testing done; a clotting issue and slightly elevated NK.  Any thoughts would be most appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Hi Cernon, saw you on another thread so thought I'd drop in here. I'll just reiterate what I said elsewhere - I think it's worth considering donor egg.  There is another section on the boards for that.  You can boost your chances from next to nothing to over 50%!!!  I know it's a big jump to  take, but once you do it seems quite obvious.  (Or at least that's where I am with it now, after it first being suggested to me in 2002!!!)

Lilo xxx


----------



## Vaudelin (Jul 5, 2009)

There is a great thread on here for immune issues.  Some of the girls on there are very knowledgable.  I also have immune issues and got my clinic to prescribe immune drugs so we could try naturally.  I hear that Dr Gorgy in London is excellent in this field.  It might be worth getting his opinion.  You can get a telephone consultation with him so would not need to travel if you are not in London.  Good luck x


----------



## cernon (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for your replies, we are considering DE now, just need some time to get my head round the whole idea. 
Best wishes
xx


----------



## Lilo2 (May 10, 2009)

Good luck and take your time.

Lilo xx


----------



## Debbie13 (Dec 9, 2009)

Dear Cernon,

just want to add my best wishes to you. I am awaiting donor IVF as my own eggs died. Though initially it is something I never thought I could consider,  now it feels like a real gift from another woman. There is a lot of support on the donor conception website if you decide to go down the donor path! They have a brilliant library of books on the subject which is free once you are a member and workshops.

Good luck whatever you decide.

Love,
Debbie13XX


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

I can recommend donor egg - I have a gorgeous baby boy from my 1st attempt and hoping for no.2 to nestle in next month   

Best wishes

CJ x


----------

